# arkansas?



## erikabear (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone from Arkansas? Little rock area?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

No, but I've seen Bill Clinton on television


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm in Little Rock, see it even says so in my location!


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Also here in Little Rock temporarily. Probably will be here for another month or so.


----------

